

What's the case for using java in your startup? - siavosh


======
cpt1138
Depends on what you are doing of course. I find, in general, that Java lends
itself to not reinventing the wheel and not solving problems you don't have.
This is more a testament to how long Java has been around and how many
solutions there are, rather than the language itself.

------
virmundi
One reason is because it is what I and my partner know. Another reason is that
it has good existing tool support. I'm not fully convinced that I want to
return to the world of VIM and the command line compiler ala Scala. Instead
I'll work with Eclipse and Tomcat. Finally, I'm not yet convinced that I
should really jump on the hipster band wagon. Node and Mongo are a really
great pair for something's, but I don't know if I want to base my entire
future on it. Java is an established platform running apps requiring more
performance than mine. To go to a language because it "scales" better
according to the most recent hive think seems silly.

~~~
siavosh
Thanks. Other than Struts, are there any other web frameworks you would
recommend?

~~~
squidsoup
If you want a full stack framework like Rails, Play is fantastic
(<http://www.playframework.org/>) and is also now part of the TypeSafe stack
(Play supports both Java and Scala).

If you prefer the more minimalistic approach to web development, or want to
focus on building a clientside application, Jersey (jersey.java.net/) is an
excellent framework for building restful webservices.

------
glimcat
Lots of recent graduates who have "hello world" programming experience know
Java. If you want to hire those.

It's sort of portable and it's sort of good at a wide range of stuff.

In general, I would worry about what you're doing long before what language
you're doing it in. Language is rarely a critical detail, despite the
frequency at which people like to have holy wars over it.

